# taunting



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

well i was just wondering has anyone tied any type of food on to a sting and keep dipping it into the water to simulate a struggling animal. and when the piranha start to bite you tug on the string a little to kinda make it look like the animal is trying to get away. and if you have im just wondering did it make your piranhas more aggressive. If none of you tried it dose it seem like a good idea?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Have a fun time


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

try it and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

well i cant becuse i dont have any P's yet i ws just wondering becuse i want to try when i get some


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

It usually doesn't take any coaxing to get a piranha to bite. When they're comfortable and hungry, they'll snap at anything that moves.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

That sounds like an ace idea! will try it myself and get back 2 u cuz my piranha is a little shy at the mo, however he will attack feeders whenever I let him, trying to help wein him off feeders tho don't want him getting any diseases! will try and post back!........ all I need now is some string!


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

got this idea when i was watching animal planet and thats what they did to get some wild P's to attack like crazy


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> It usually doesn't take any coaxing to get a piranha to bite. When they're comfortable and hungry, they'll snap at anything that moves.


 true. i forgot that my irritan hadnt eaten in 2 days, and i stuck my hand in the tank to move a fake plant. He arched up and started to dart at me. It was crazy. Usually he will stay on the opposite side of the tank.


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

I do that when I feed my baby rbp's with smelt I just tie it on a string and let it get dragged on the current of my AC500

here's a pic
http://members.shaw.ca/dmallari/pet/piranh...th/feeding5.jpg


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

the nly thing i would be worried about is the string gettin stuck in their teeth, that would caus alot of stress and propaly rip a few teeth out


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > It usually doesn't take any coaxing to get a piranha to bite. When they're comfortable and hungry, they'll snap at anything that moves.
> ...


 They'll do that when they're full, too.







That happened to me, excpet I'm not coordinated enough to get out of the way in time and ended up getting bit. The resulting crescent-shaped laceration bled profusely for an entire day and re-opened several times in the following week.

There are some people on this board that hang meat from a string tied to a fishing bobber.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


 Good thing i have the reflexes of a ninja.


----------

